# Affordable Film Schools in US



## rohanam (Aug 26, 2020)

Hello, I searched a lot but couldn't find enough responses about affordable film grad schools in the US on this forum (except the search). I'm an international student and recently finished my undergrad, looking into applying for film schools in the US for the 2021 fall semester. After some research, I feel it is surely not a good idea depending on scholarships to attend film schools considering I'm an intl. student.
Considering schools that won't put me in debt, I have been considering *UNCSA, UT,* Columbia (probably not anymore after I read about art school not being completely need-based)

Are there any other schools that I can consider which is *affordable with a great film program* and also give out *scholarships to international students*?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Chris W (Aug 26, 2020)

FYI you can use our film school database to sort schools by tuition and read reviews:






						Film School Reviews & Acceptance Statistics
					

Reviews and acceptance rates for top Film Schools by film students at USC, Chapman, AFI, NYU, Columbia, and more.... Acceptance rates and minimum GPAs for the best film schools are calculated from the applications in our film school application database.



					www.filmschool.org
				




Here's a list of film schools between $10 and $20k per year.

Here's a list of film schools under $10k per year.

And here are some film schools that are free. 

Good luck and welcome to the site!


----------



## Whatever (Aug 5, 2021)

Chris W said:


> FYI you can use our film school database to sort schools by tuition and read reviews:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Não sabes de nenhuma barata com Ba de cinema?


----------



## Chris W (Aug 6, 2021)

rohanam said:


> Hello, I searched a lot but couldn't find enough responses about affordable film grad schools in the US on this forum (except the search). I'm an international student and recently finished my undergrad, looking into applying for film schools in the US for the 2021 fall semester. After some research, I feel it is surely not a good idea depending on scholarships to attend film schools considering I'm an intl. student.
> Considering schools that won't put me in debt, I have been considering *UNCSA, UT,* Columbia (probably not anymore after I read about art school not being completely need-based)
> 
> Are there any other schools that I can consider which is *affordable with a great film program* and also give out *scholarships to international students*?
> ...


This article also has info on more affordable schools:














 How to Save Thousands on Your Film School Degree


					If you're trying to decide on whether or not to go to film school, especially for a master's degree, affordability likely plays a major role. The high cost and less predictable ROI on a film degree makes some aspiring students nervous to apply. Take the Wall Street Journal's recent report that...
				


Alexa P.
Aug 3, 2021
Category: Financing Film School


----------

